# The Good Kill coming to Blu-ray/DVD and on Demand Sept 1st 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ACADEMY AWARD® NOMINEE* ETHAN HAWKE STARS IN THE RIVETING THRILLER ABOUT THE SHADOWY WORLD OF DRONE WARFARE


*
GOOD KILL*



From the Producers of The Hurt Locker, Gripping War Drama Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand September 1, 2015



Get It Early on Digital HD August 14





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “exhilaratingly of the moment” (Guy Lodge, Variety), the compelling thriller GOOD KILL makes its Blu-ray and DVD debut on September 1, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution and will also be available for sale or rental from cable, satellite and telco providers through IFC Films. The film arrives on Digital HD August 14, 2015, more than two weeks before Blu-ray and DVD. From the producers of The Hurt Locker and writer/director Andrew Niccol (Gattica, Lord of War), GOOD KILL features “Ethan Hawke’s best screen role in years” (David Rooney, The Hollywood Reporter) as a drone operator in 21st century warfare, where combat unfolds like a video game, but with real lives at stake.

Veteran Air Force pilot Tom Egan (Hawke) yearns to get back into the cockpit of a plane, but now he launches drone strikes from an air-conditioned box in the Las Vegas desert. When he starts taking orders directly from the CIA, the stakes are raised and Egan's nerves—and his relationship with his wife (January Jones, “Mad Men”)—begin to unravel.

The GOOD KILL Blu-ray includes a behind-the-scenes look at the making of this “fascinating” (Ian Freer, Empire) film about the rarely seen world of drone strikes, where operatives target enemies from half a world away.



GOOD KILL Blu-ray

The GOOD KILL Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The Blu-ray includes:



§ Feature film in high definition

§ GOOD KILL: Behind the Scenes



GOOD KILL DVD

The GOOD KILL DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD includes the feature film in standard definition.



Website: http://www.ifcfilms.com/films/good-kill

Amazon: http://j.mp/BuyGoodKillMovie

iTunes: http://j.mp/GetGoodKillMovie






GOOD KILL

Street Date: August 14, 2015 (Digital HD)

September 1, 2015 (Blu-ray & DVD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Run time: 102 minutes

U.S. Rating: R for violent content including a rape, language and some sexuality
​


----------

